# Solar Crisis (1990)



## ray gower (Dec 5, 2002)

*Solar Crisis- What crisis?*

There are films that are so bad they become good, if only because one cannot stop laughing at them. This is not one of those.

IMDB Plot Outline





> A huge solar flare is predicted to fry the Earth. Astronauts must go to the Sun to drop a talking bomb (Freddy) at the right time so the flare will point somewhere else. Giant IXL Corp CEO Teague thinks the flare won't happen and wants the mission to fail so he can buy the planet cheaply while the scare lasts. Employee Haas prepares a surprise for the astronauts. While daddy Steve Kelso commands the space ship where temperaturs rise, granddaddy Admiral Skeet Kelso is searching the desert for grandson Mike who's gone AWOL to say goodbye to his dad but who inadvertently crossed the path of the guys from IXL after meeting desert-dweller Travis.



Found a video of this one. It bombed big style when it was released in 1990 and even the BBC hasn't bothered showing it.

If you find the outline confused, then you have no chance with the film. Even if you can stay awake.
Personally I managed to stay awake long enough to see the intreped space ship crew come withing a few million miles of the sun. Noting, not a drop of sweat between them. 

But otherwise it is a poor rendition of megalomaniac world corporation getting its come upance. But done very very badly


----------



## Dave (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks for the warning!

I haven't even heard of it. It sounded, from your outline, like it was some 1950's movie, but then I read 1990???


----------



## ZachWZ (Dec 18, 2002)

The Earth scenes came off great. Mainly because Charlton hesten was around.  The Earth storyline run smooth and made a lot of since.  I think the space scenes suffered from an excess of ambition and a lack of budget.

ZachWZ


----------



## avs (Jul 6, 2007)

*An old sci fi movie - need help with title*

Hi everyone, there is this one movie which I saw as a kid...now cannot remember the title. Here is brief synopsis.

It set in the future where the sun activity is higher and earth is all scorched. The areas between the cities are empty and there are only automated trucks there (there is a scene where people make them stop by standing right in front of one). There is a big sun flare coming up about to destroy earth for good so some bomb needs to drop. However, bad guys are trying to stop if from happening for some reason. Eventually, it gets dropped but, for some reason (bad guys messed the computer, perhaps?) it needs to be piloted by these girl who finds out that she is an android. The movie is pretty good although it has an 80s B-movie vibe....Does anyone know what is it called?


----------



## Triceratops (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: An old sci fi movie - need help with title*

I'm thinking on it but it hasn't rung a bell yet.  

Tri


----------



## roddglenn (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: An old sci fi movie - need help with title*

I remember it - it's quite a good film.  It's called Solar Crisis.

Solar Crisis (1990)


----------



## avs (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: An old sci fi movie - need help with title*

Thanks. This is it - not to be confused with Solar Attack, which i rented last night thinking it might be it.


----------



## Quokka (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: An old sci fi movie - need help with title*

I'll have to check that one out. Seeing as that's one mystery solved anyone mind if I hijack the thread? Been meaning to start one of my own for this movie thats been bugging me for the last few weeks because I can only half remember it.

Probably 70's or early 80's and basically a group of kids were camping or exploring and were down in a cave when a nuclear bomb goes off, maybe it wasnt a bomb but either way the cave protects them and when they come out and return to town they are the only ones alive, I dont think there were any bodies being a kids movie, there might have been piles of sand or something left behind but Im probably mixing my movies there


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: An old sci fi movie - need help with title*

Sounds somewhat similar to Night of the Comet but it wasn't a cave the kids hid in, it was a old cinema. But it also had scientist zombies so you would probably have remembered that...


----------



## big4blue1 (Oct 23, 2007)

I believe it was released in the 90's, could have been at turn of century. Big production, not a B movie budget but not a "well-known" movie, either...I don't recall any really big actors, though. The plot centered around the sun potentially exploding or a planet or asteroid hitting Earth. A bomb of sorts is devised and a ship is sent to take care of the problem but sabotage occurs...something to do with being able to take over one's mind; happens to more than one crew member but I keep picturing an attractive dark-haired girl that is a high-ranking crew member that it happens to. 

I know that isn't much to go on but it might jog a dedicated scifi fan's memory. If I can recall any other details, I will edit my post. 

I have been trying to think of this movie for ages now and have searched through lists and sites and pages and and and...LOL. Decided it was time to ask the experts, here. 

BTW...because I know it's going to cross someone's mind, no not Sunshine, Deep Impact, Armaggedon, etc. Had to throw that out there...hahaha. 

*THANKS* for any help on this...appreciate it. And btw, yes, this is my first post and my needing help on this movie title may have been what brought me to this incredible looking place but I'll be spending much time among these pages, now that I've found it. Cheers!


----------



## big4blue1 (Oct 23, 2007)

*SOLAR CRISIS* (1990)

Even has Charlton Heston in it! lol

I have been trying to remember the name of this movie for years and right after I perused the pages here for awhile, I returned to imdb.com and was doing some detailed keyword searches and after viewing hundreds and hundreds of names (just today)...there it was.

Sorry to reply to my own post with the answer but didn't want to waste anyone's time.

Like I said...at least in this long quest/process of mine, *I found this wonderful forum.*

*Thank you for it.*


----------



## big4blue1 (Oct 23, 2007)

SOLAR CRISIS - 1990

After visiting here, I returned to looking at lists and keywords online and finally found it. I feel silly answering my own post but didn't want anyone to waste any time on it.

At least I found this wonderful forum...always something good out of any effort. Cheers!


----------



## manephelien (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad you found it, and welcome to the forum.


----------

